# Fan Sues AD's Wife For $1 Million



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2298240


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

If I ever find that guy I'll gladly give him his 1 million..........



1 million punches to the face and nuts :cheers:


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

What a mess, and from all reports here, it was all over nothing, and nothing at all really happened.

Was'nt David Axelrod (the kids father) part of Bill Clintons inner circle?

Maybe the dad can have a talk with his kid.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

dude what a dickhead this moron is

this is what really pisses me off about these retards


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

I would've done the same thing if i was AD; even worse. he did ythe right thing, sensing when his family was in danger. he did not do anything wrong, and in myopinion they should change thje policy of the Nba for that rule. The fact of thwe matter is, family comes first. you dont put your family in danger or leave them in danger just because there is an Nba game to be played. I respect Antonio davis for that, and now, just because of a little incident, he is suspended five games.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Nobody's disrespecting Antonio, all of us would had done the exact same thing.

It you want to find someone to be pissed at... try Ron Artest.

AD got clobbered by the Artest rule.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

oh wells. can't be changed now, he knew his punishment. but i feel sad for him, he could've gotten like 2 games or 3, but hey look at the bright side. more time for our rooks without ad and steph! more time for david and channing! man i can't wait to see the outcome of tonights match against the best team ever (detroit; also my favorite team)


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> If I ever find that guy I'll gladly give him his 1 million..........
> 
> 
> 
> 1 million punches to the face and nuts :cheers:



No you wouldn't.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Vintage said:


> No you wouldn't.


Why's that?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what a puss........someone needs to get this guy a skirt, lipstick and a crown cause he turning into a drama queen


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wat a *******.
1 million dollars for a scratch? :raised_ey


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

this guy has no dignity....

and he wants an apology?

man..............


----------



## FreeSpeech101 (Jul 30, 2004)

The guy is trying to clear his name, as the crazy broad known as Mrs. Davis was completely at fault for the situation. Hopefully AD can keep his wife in check from now on, or better yet, tell the broad to stay home during games.

The media ripped this guy last night, simply because the media assumes the "drunk, obnoxious fans" must be at fault. Every witness in the area places the blame on Mrs. Davis, hopefully she gives the man the apology he deserves.

UC security had the nerve to kick the guy out of the arena, even though all the fans sitting around them were trying to explain the idiotic behavior of Mrs. Davis. 

Nevertheless, 1 million is a crazy sum, but maybe it will teach some of these "big-shot" athletes and their crazy wives a lesson...


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^smh

n here i was, thinking that even bulls fans wouldnt be on this guys side.

are you kidding me..........


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> Why's that?



You are 17. I doubt you seriously would do anything.

Everyone acts tough on the internet. Doubt you would do anything.

I stand by my statement....you wouldnt do anything.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The guy is trying to clear his name, as the crazy broad known as Mrs. Davis was completely at fault for the situation. Hopefully AD can keep his wife in check from now on, or better yet, tell the broad to stay home during games.
> 
> The media ripped this guy last night, simply because the media assumes the "drunk, obnoxious fans" must be at fault. Every witness in the area places the blame on Mrs. Davis, hopefully she gives the man the apology he deserves.
> 
> ...


im just angry he is actually filing a lawsuit for "battery assault".all she did was scratch him, she didnt knock him out or hit him w/ a beer botttle.i understand the guy was trying to enjoy the game, but there is no need for a lawsuit that u goin to lose at(since AD has so much money, he can hire a very good lawyer).AD needs to talk w/his own wife tho.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

FreeSpeech101 said:


> The guy is trying to clear his name, as the crazy broad known as Mrs. Davis was completely at fault for the situation. Hopefully AD can keep his wife in check from now on, or better yet, tell the broad to stay home during games.
> 
> The media ripped this guy last night, simply because the media assumes the "drunk, obnoxious fans" must be at fault. Every witness in the area places the blame on Mrs. Davis, hopefully she gives the man the apology he deserves.
> 
> ...



I agree. I don't blame this guy one bit for not taking Mrs. Davis abuse and being upset about being portrayed in the media as a drunken obnoxious fan when he was more a victim than anything else.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Vintage said:


> You are 17. I doubt you seriously would do anything.
> 
> Everyone acts tough on the internet. Doubt you would do anything.
> 
> I stand by my statement....you wouldnt do anything.


And you're 20... Merely three years older than me. Does that make you anymore capable of anything than me? Am I inferior to you? What are you attempting to infer? Or are you just trying to bait me into a fight?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Vintage said:


> You are 17. I doubt you seriously would do anything.
> 
> Everyone acts tough on the internet. Doubt you would do anything.
> 
> I stand by my statement....you wouldnt do anything.


fftopic: This post can also cause problems, so let's refrain from making these type of comments and let the Knick fan vent a little. Thanks!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

knicksfan said:


> And you're 20... Merely three years older than me. Does that make you anymore capable of anything than me? Am I inferior to you? What are you attempting to infer? Or are you just trying to bait me into a fight?


knicks don't even address that post any longer. Let's just stay on topic, because this can get ugly and I don't want this thread to be destroyed.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

We need a smilie for 'vent' Let's bug the admins!


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Kitty said:


> knicks don't even address that post any longer. Let's just stay on topic, because this can get ugly and I don't want this thread to be destroyed.


Homeboy ain't have no right to come runnin in like he knows me or somethin. As for him " standing by my statement" one can do that very easy on the internet as well :biggrin: as for my favorite smilie :banana:


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Anyway back on topic.....

This is the stupid crap that happens when you don't give player's wives AND KIDS seperate seating when they go to AWAY games to the arena of there husband's FORMER TEAM. The NBA brought it on themselves and I'm surprised this hasn't happened sooner.


----------

